# Machine is choosing wrong colors



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am coming across a problem with my embroidery machine. I have an SWF 601c. The problem i am coming accross is when I embroidered a design with a border around it the machine would pick a color that isn't one of the colors assigned to the needle. At times it will make a grinding noise when moving back and forth from needles and give error #300. I know the error but don't know how to prevent it. Any advice?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

You may look up that error, but it sounds like the potentiometer is either going bad or has slipped some how. Call up a tech and have them walk you through some diagnostics.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you z I'll do that in the morning.


----------



## embroiderycrd (Apr 14, 2011)

Just as an FYI - We have a SWF 6 head (2001) that no longer automatically changes colors - I have found out if you oil/grease the track the head slides on it helps for awhile. The main problem is the bearing that the whole head slides back and forth on - ours has 2 bad ones @ $700 each. Keep those tracks clean and lubricated or you will also be buying the same parts! Good Luck


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Rob. They told me that it is the potentiator but that I don't need to change it right away. I'll grease the rail and see what happens. 

Thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

What is an ERROR 300 (Needle is not aligned over needle plate) and how to clear it. 

Reasons and Solutions:

A. Press any needle number other than the one that you are currently using.
NOTE: If you have a compact machine and do not have the new compact machine software


----------

